# Courtney Alexander traded to Hornets



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

I am kind of dissapointed as our first draft of the New Orleans Hornets is over! We traded our only pick, #17 to Washington for Courtney Alexander. Although we need a SG, is he worth it? Thoughts?


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

My opinion is also from the outside (kings fan) and IMO it was a good trade. The hornets needed another guard, all they have is Davis and Wesley. They took care of it with this. Alexander has allready proven he can play in this league, as apposed to the unknown you get when drafting a player. This is a very deep first round so a true star could have fallen to the 17, you never know. Charlotte doesn't seem to play rookies anyway so in the short term it will help them a lot. Now all they have to do is resign Baron Davis and I think you have a perenial threat for the EC championship.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah, the more I hear about Alexander, the more I like the trade. Now I hoep Kareem Rush gets picked before #17, because I was really hoping we could get him.


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

As a Hornets fan, I actually think this was a pretty good trade. Courtney is a good scorer... w/ the potential to be a superb offensive threat. He slashes, he drives, he shoots the lights out, and he can pull-up. Believe, I live in the DC-metro area... I know. The reason he wasn't scoring as much last season as he did the season before that was because he was playing behind Rip and MJ. Two seasons ago, when they let him loose, he was a scoring machine, scoring around 17.5 ppg alongside Rip. I think he'll be a great addition to the Hornets and provide them with great experience and scoring ability. And although he might not have quite the jump shot Rush has, I think he has the edge in terms of athleticsm and the ability to score in a variety of ways. Believe, Baron will love this guy and that MIGHT just influence him in signing a long term deal...


----------



## Nylex (Jul 12, 2002)

I agree with that, even though I'm a Knicks fan but like the Hornets too. What's the latest on Baron Davis' extension? Is he gonna take it? The last I heard was that he refused or something.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

No, he has not refused it and has not demanded a trade. He is still mulling over the offer.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Maybe the Hornets getting a proven player in Alexander helped make up the mind of Baron because he is signed, sealed, and delivered. The Hornets franchise is looking GOOD!

One thing, Alexander can defend well(which is another reason Silas will love the guy), better than Rip, who also did improve with the new coaching staff. Alexander can play the sf position probably better than the #2, but he is no slouch at either position.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> Maybe the Hornets getting a proven player in Alexander helped make up the mind of Baron because he is signed, sealed, and delivered. The Hornets franchise is looking GOOD!
> 
> One thing, Alexander can defend well(which is another reason Silas will love the guy), better than Rip, who also did improve with the new coaching staff. Alexander can play the sf position probably better than the #2, but he is no slouch at either position.


Rifleman,

Alexander is almost exclusively a 2. He has some decent ability to play defense there but he has no ability to do it as a SF. His ball handling is decent for a SG but nowhere near good enough to play point. I think he is going to do very well with Baron at the point and Mashburn play SF. 

I like the Hornets prospects for next season.


----------

